# I Need Help



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

So I am leading the services at our church this Sunday. I need to know what kind of things just get your patience. You know, those things that you just CAN'T wait for. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Whining People
People that stop so far behind the balk line at the Red Light they don't trigger the light.
SPAM
Microwave Popcorn

Is this what you are looking for?

Reverie


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

My favorite (or not so favorite I should say) is being stuck in a check out line where the person in front of me is watching the cashier doing their thing, and then and only then, when they hear the total, they begin to look for their checkbook and start filling out the check and pulling out the coupons.









Other things that work on my patience is waiting for paint to dry before I can move onto the next step in the project.

bbwb


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

waiting for Cricket to smell EVERY SINGLE BLADE OF GRASS to find just the right place to potty.............at 2:00 in the morning.

Rick in Winco on Sunday morning ( big mistake). Some people feel the need to take their entire clan to the store with them. They either all go down the aisle and block it or one goes down the aisle and other 32 family members block the entrance or exit while they wait for the one down the aisle. Since his cart doesn't have lights and sirens and Winco won't allow shooting of firearms, he doesn't hesitate to verbally tell people they are blocking everyone. So glad I wasn't there.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

People taking a long time to decide what to order at McDonnels or BKing, like the menu has changed in 20 years! Whats so hard about ordering a burger and frys that requires deep thought and decisions made only after you approach the counter to make the order!

Also, I have trouble waiting for the next OB rally,

and inconsderate people driving (like going backwards on a busy street to make a turn they missed instead of driving ahead and turning arorund, nearly killing everyone in the process, just so THEY can save a minute or two.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

bbwb said:


> My favorite (or not so favorite I should say) is being stuck in a check out line where the person in front of me is watching the cashier doing their thing, and then and only then, when they hear the total, they begin to look for their checkbook and start filling out the check and pulling out the coupons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not like being behind someone that is on their cell phone. I am one of the people that watches as things are scanned because honestly, I have found errors on a conservative guess 7 out of 10 times...more likely 9 out of 10. I got tired of having to correct errors after I leave the store so now I watch if at all possible. This isn't slowing the line as I swipe my debit card while they are bagging it up. One of our grocery stores gives you the item free if there is an error made.

Cell phones are out of control. You can walk into a fine restaurant and look around at the people who are on a phone sitting across from a "live" person. Not sure when we have all become so important. Cell phones in the bathroom are unbelievable.......some of us are sooooo important that they can't even go to the bathroom alone.

Cristy


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I am a VERY patient person, But.............. traffic!!!!!!!

I just asked DH what he thinks I am not patient with and
it took him a millisecond to say traffic!

Not that we live in a huge metropolis it is a little town
about 1 square mile and then outer farming community.

I am very patient about farm equipment on the road but 
"stupid" drivers! .... yep, that is where I lose my patience.









If I am waiting at a red light and it turns green...
Come on, if everyone would just step on the gas at the 
same time we would avoid the caterpillar effect!!!!!!

People that drive in the fast lane on the e-way... going slow!
Then people passing on the right!!!









Ok, time to go outside and listen to the birds and relax...
See, it's that...TRAFFIC!









MaeJae


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

God has grown my patients the hard way. I seldom sweat the little things. My patients with CPS is gone though. We have been working for 2 years trying to adopt an older child. The red tape, the lack of caring, the lack of knowing their jobs....... Yea you get the picture! Oh the "lost" paperwork. Maybe by the grace of God we will have a new teen before the end of July though!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

[quote name='having_fun' date='Jun 27 2008, 09:37 AM' post='300340']
People taking a long time to decide what to order at McDonnels or BKing, like the menu has changed in 20 years! Whats so hard about ordering a burger and frys that requires deep thought and decisions made only after you approach the counter to make the order!

Or my favorite..."I'll have a cheeseburger....hold the cheese, a plain hamburger with cheese" group with three kids in the backseat, or the car ahead of me that is placing 5 orders for everyone that stayed back at the office (of course, they all gave the runner a $10 bill and need to keep the change straight)

sheeesh!









bbwb


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Here is a conversation between two teachers...

One of the teachers has a class with quite a
few... lets say challenging children. Having
a lower level of academic achievement, some
behavioral problems, 30 kids in the class... You get the picture.

Teacher1: Every Sunday I go to church and pray to 
God to give me more patience... Sometimes my 
days are so stressful...I need some more patience to 
get through the day...

Teacher2: That is the problem right there...

T1: What?

T2: You keep praying for patients... and God keeps giving it to you!!!

True story!

Pray for others before yourself... This will bring far greater rewards!
MaeJae


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Through most of my life, I have been a pretty impatient guy. I hate tailgaters. I have been know to pace with another car along side of me so as to not allow a tailgater to get around me. I dislike long lines at the store. I have left a cart full of merchandise in the middle of K-mart a couple of times because they only had one cashier open and a line 6 customers deep.

As I get older, I realize that being impatient was causing more harm to me than those who were causing my distress. So I have really tried to be more laid back. If the tailgater wants to go fast, let him. His lack of courteous driving will eventually catch up to him.

I love the way a lot of people in the south deal with impatience. In many large communities, the presence of an elderly person driving slowly evokes anger from other motorists around them. In the south, we just gently shake our heads and say "Bless their heart!!".

We are a society of impatience. We want it, and we want it NOW! Fast food, fast Internet, fast cars...the list goes on. However, if you think about it, fast is usually not that desirable.

Slow cooked meats are usually the best! What is on the Internet that we need that desperately? If we slow down with our driving, we can enjoy the scenery and the company we have in the car.

Here are a couple of great proverbs about patience:

"He that can have Patience, can have what he will" -Ben Franklin

"The key to everything is patience. You get the chicken by hatching the egg, not by smashing it."
- Arnold H. Glasgow

Time for all of us to slow down and enjoy life.

Dan


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

These are GREAT. Wasn't expecting illustrations and quotes. Sunday is still 2 days away. Keep em coming!!!


----------

